# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Biofach 2020. Feria de productos orgánicos

## mcycursos

** biofach 2020.jpg *
Gira técnica a la Biofach 2020  Feria de alimentos orgánicos*  Se ha organizado un tour técnico especializado para la exposición de alimentos orgánicos más grande de Europa este febrero 2020.  Fechas: del 11 al 16 de febrero del 2020 Lugar: Centro de Exhibición de Nuremberg Ciudad y Pais: Nuremberg, Alemania 
Incluye: alojamiento, entrada al evento y seguro de viaje   Mayores informes: https://bit.ly/2GHNBNi  Informes: consultas@bananotecnia.com  Whatsapp +51983600986    Temas similares: Artículo: Minagri presenta productos orgánicos en feria más importante de Europa Biofach 2019 Artículo: SSE participará de Feria internacional de productos orgánicos Artículo: Promperú promoverá productos orgánicos en feria Biofach en Alemania Artículo: Quince empresas peruanas exponen productos orgánicos y de comercio justo en feria Biofach El Perú estará presente en feria de productos naturales y orgánicos en EE.UU.

----------

